# Type 1 and pregnancy



## Jenny (Nov 21, 2008)

Hullo - I have just discovered i am pregnant and am terrified - think I have been reading too much. I have had Type 1 most of my life and control is OK - not down in the 5's but not horrendous. I had a miscarriage almost a year ago and I believe a contributing factor was that my bs levels went as low as 1.3. I can find no information at all on the Diabetes UK site - it is hopeless. The only info I have found on the net is a pdf from Australia!! I am beginning to wonder if Type 1's have children?! I am so frustrated by the lack of information. Anyonne out there been through this? Would so love to ask questions and get some reassurance.
Many thanks xxxxx


----------



## FelineFan (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Jenny,
First of all congratulations!
I'm not pregnant now, but have been in the past - although sadly none has gone on to be live births - all (4) ending in miscarriage at 10 or 12 weeks.
When I was diagnosed with Type II, I was referred to my local hospitals pre-conception diabetic clinic, which would then 'look after' me if I ever became pregnant, sadly 5 years on, stilll no pregnancy!
Have you asked your GP if they have anything similar at your local hosp?
I am very surprised there was no info on the Diabetes UK site. What is it specifically you are after?

Tamsin
x


----------



## kincaidston (Nov 21, 2008)

this was all i could find on the diabetes uk website

which if i'm honest is not particularly enlightening, i'd contact diabetes uk direct and ask them for more info, books etc... they must publish something more in depth

other than that get in touch with your diabetes clinic and pester them


----------



## Diabolical (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi and congratulations!  I am type 1 (for 37 years) I have been pregnant twice and had two healthy lovely daughters (not diabetic), one is now 16 and the other is 11.  Diabetes and pregancy is a highly medicalised event - don't expect anything natural.  Both my pregnancies were not planned but once I knew I was pregnant I followed the guidelines for good control religiously - basically you have to dedicate your life to maintaining a totally excellent HBA1c level (my lowest was 4.1, my highest 4.8).  I gave up work both times and became a full time diabetic, working with a low carb diet (which makes controllling blood sugar peaks and lows easier), testing approx 6 - 8 times a day and using corrective doses whenever neccessary.  I gave birth vaginally the first time and had a caesarian the second time - the caesarian was more natural and less stressful than the so called 'natural' diabetic childbirth.  I breastfed to avoid any added hereditary risks.  Happy to advise on any askpects, I'll give straighforward answers - I feel so lucky to have my two girls, they are extra special because of all the effort I made to make sure they are healthy and I feel doubley blessed they do not have diabetes, they are also my incentive to keep looking after myself now, I want to be healthy at their weddings and be an active grandparent   V


----------



## kaffp (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Jenny congratulations, can't personally answer any questions re T1 - I got gestational diabetes in my last pregnancy & now have type 2- but do type 1's have children? Yes - I know you were exaggerating but I have a T1 school friend with 2 gorgeous children, she came back to the UK for both births even though she lives abroad and she herself is the daughter of a T1 who also had 2 lovely kids. Best advice? Don't panic! The diabetic gynae team at my hospital were great and were there to answer any of my, sometimes daft, questions, hopefully you will have access to really helpful people to. They do know what they are talking about, and what fears you have - unlike most (?) GP's or 'normal' midwives! I hope all goes well for you. Kathy


----------



## ang1988 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi I just wanted to say congratulations!
Although ive never been pregnant or know of anyone with type 1 who has had children i would just like to say that there is no reason why you cant have a healthy pregnancy and give birth to a healthy baby. As long as you attend your hospital appointments and look after yourself im sure everything will work out great for you


----------



## katie (Nov 23, 2008)

Have you spoken to your Diabetes Specialist? The hospital I go to has a really good diabetes and endocrine center and I think they look after you well if you become pregnant, so you should probably make an appointment with them to get some advice. Good luck!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for all your good wishes - beause I am in the early stages - I am struggling to get any info on how my bs's will be affected at various stages - and what the birth options are - i guess I will find out further down the line but a 'general' guide would be so nice - I would then feel a bit armed and not so frustrated! I guess until I have had the 12 week scan - they just don't bother - which I think is rubbish!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 25, 2008)

I am confused by this. I have never been pregnant but on DAFNE they gave the impression that diabetics need a lot of care in pregnancy, you should not be ignored like this. Have you spoken to your diabetic care team? It is very important (or so I have been told) to keep blood sugars really tight in pregnancy, so much so that pregnant women can be offered a pump to improve control. If I were you I would talk to my diabetic care team, as well as Diabetes UK Careline. If your doctors are unresponsive, complain to the local Primary Care Trust. If you are ignored you could be risking yourself and your baby, it is very important to get proper care and you should not be shy about complaining or making a fuss.


----------



## allisonb (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Jenny, Congratulations!  Don't worry, I know it seems like an impossible task but really it's not.  I have three children, two of which were born before I was diagnosed with Type 1 and one born after, Eva.  It is very important to have excellent control so that the chances of having a large baby are reduced but it is possible.  I worked whilst I was pregnant with Eva and kept my control very tight.  There's always the danger of hypos with this of course although I don't think having very low blood sugars would have contributed to your miscarriage, I only had one severe hypo whilst I was pregnant with Eva which left me unconcious during the night and I was told by my diabetic team afterwards that although they have no evidence it's thought that in a situation like that baby will just take what it needs from you and will be fine whilst you're suffering a hypo.  My insulin requirements increased considerably during pregnancy, especialy during the third trimester.  Eva was born at 40 weeks by c.section but only because she was laying the wrong way otherwise a normal birth was planned.  During the birth diabetic mums are usually attached to a insulin sliding scale which means that the medical team take over and admister the appropriate amount of insulin depending on what your blood sugar level is, I found this ok though.  Eva was 6lbs 7oz so an ideal weight for a diabetic mum.  The thing that nobody warned me about was how quickly your body returns to normal (from a diabetic point of view), a few hours after delivery I was given a sandwich to eat and told to administer my own insulin which I did but I overestimated it because I was used to giving myself high doses during the pregnancy and ended up having a really bad hypo which resulted in me being returned to the HDU at the hospital.  You will need lots of support from your diabetic team and regular scans to check the weight of baby but you shouldn't worry, you can do it!


----------



## sueneil (Nov 25, 2008)

*pregnancy*

Hello and congratulations.
I have type 1 diabetes and have had for 38 years. I have had 5 beautiful children during this time. I had 3 natural vaginal births and then 2 c/sections but these were not due to diabetes. Yes you do have to be careful with blood sugars and try to keep them between 4 and 6, if the levels are too high and eratic it can cause problems and also very big babies. If you need to ask anything or just to chat I'm usually available
Take care Sue


----------



## Jenny (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank-you thank-you thank you - especially the T1's that have succeeded - Yee! ha! I know it is possible  - I really understand the sugars thing - and I am trying (not very well at the moment). I am hoping that once my body settles down after the first three months it will be a little easier. Thank-you as well for telling me about the need for more insulin in the third trimester - it's exactly that kind of knowledge I need to find out. In fairness I am waiting until I have my first scan - then I guess the information will start pouring in - as I don't want to get too worked up incase I have another miscarriage. I have decided I am going to have to low carb again in order to get those bs levels down and more stable - it's the only thing that ever works for me - but I do find it challenging! Also pleased there is the option of natural child birth - though those that have done both prefer the c-section! I get that too! - but feel as though I want to try the natural route if possible - so I better not let the bump grow too much and do my low carbing!! I really hate the sliding scales in hospitals as in my experience despite what I tell them in hospital they always get it wrong for the first 5 hoursand seem to know my body better than me - honestly it has happened every time and every time they say - Oh! we should have listened to you - it gets so tedious! Arggghhhhh! I will keep you posted and fingers crossed this one decides to stay with me!


----------



## feewill (Nov 26, 2008)

hi jenny, congratulations!! i have had type one for 30 years and had a healthy baby girl five months ago, it is hard work though and you should be prepared to put your diabetes care top of your piorities list. I would test my blood sugar at least 8 times a day, sometimes more, very sore fingers!! i found that my insulin requirements decreased a lot for the first 3/4 months but then sharply increased until i had sophie, your diabetes specialist team are your best friends and mine were fantastic. I developed high blood pressure at 32 weeks and had protein in my urine, so sophie was delivered at 37.5 weeks and weighed a healthy 6pounds 12 ounces, i had a really good experience and had the most prefect outcome my gorgeous little girl, good luck and if you want to email me feel free xxx


----------



## Jenny (Dec 10, 2008)

*Update*

Hi there - just thought I would give you all an update - on Friday night I was in Debenhams on Oxford street - when I felt like I was peeing myself. I was with my friend and we went straight up to the toilet where I found I had a large bleed. My blood sugar also plummeted at this moment. I dealt  with that (thank-goodness it is winter and i had a long coat on) and I went straight home with my husband. (My friend called him and told him to meet us). I went hypo 4 times that night.  I rested for the weekend - no more bleeding, but also hypoed Sat nigh, and Sun night. Monday am I had another small bleed - and went to the docs - naturally assuming I was miscarrying again. I went to hosp to the EPU unit for a scan on Tuesday - the nurse doing the scan - went - Oh! there's baby - which personally me and my husband thought was a bit much, considering I was miscarrying. _But_ then she said - very active - we couldn't believe it! It's still alive! So fingers crossed...
I am still having a hypo every night despite reducing insulin and doing everything in my power not too, low Gi the works - including going to bed with sugars of 11 - and waking up with 2.3!!
I now have an appointment next Tues with the diabetic obstrician and endocrinologist.
Anyway - just to let you know! I am very happy and fingers crossed it continues...


----------



## kaffp (Dec 10, 2008)

Jenny, that must have been really scary for you, I'm so glad things are ok for you - I'll pray they continue to.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks so much for this thread, i really want to get pregnant in the next 3-4 years or so and was really scared that my diabetes (T1) would stop me.  

So glad your baby is fine jenny- how scary for you. I really hope you work out the insulin side of it and im sure baby will be great and healthy xx


----------



## Tee2072 (Dec 10, 2008)

I am currently 12 weeks pregnant.  I am Type II but have been on insulin since my sugars went nuts with my pregnancy.

You should call your GP right away and get referred to a Diabetes Specialist Obstetrics unit.

Also, you might want to consider joining Diabetic Mommy at Delphi Forums: http://forums.delphiforums.com/diabeticmommy/start

There are literally 100s of Type I's and II's there who have had healthy happy babies.


----------



## Viki (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Jenny,

Congratulations! Pregnancy is a long way off for me and my partner but it is something that ive thought about and have discussed it with my diabetic team (when i did DAFNE) and they have said that they would be involved right from the start - even suggesting talking it over with them before trying to concieve and being supported all the way through to the birth.

It really important that your BGs are as stable as poss from the start and all the way through your pregnancy, so id get in touch with your diabetic team asap and get them involved. 

Good luck - would really love to keep up with how your getting on x



*Jenny - i hadnt read the last page of the thread when i replied! So glad to hear you're ok. Will keep my fingers crossed for you for an non-eventful pregnancy from now on! xx


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 10, 2008)

my nurse said that if I decide that I want a baby as soon as i start thinking about conceiving to ring up and get an appointment. If i do get pregnant it's going to be highly planned- IVF etc. so I think my team will be fully invovled.

Hope that the rest of your pregnancy is uneventful and you get the support of your team


----------



## tracyp (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Jenny,
Hope all is well
I too was pregnant last year but unfotunatley had late Miscarraige at 21+3 weeks. I was advised about keeping tight control on my insulin and tried so hard to Keep the sugars stable. my care team for Diabetes where great but make sure you get your app to see your obs consultant as they have lots of information for you. at around 18 wks you should have a heart Scan on you wee one, also you should have checks every 4 wks frm 20 wks to make sure the baby grows properly. As a Diabetic we are at increased Risk of everything with Pregnancy and they should follow you with great care and detail, If your sugars are low too often tell diabetic team they can put you on a pump.
I have a pump and it has changed my control so much, so better look next time for us. I HAd highs and lows of 1.8 and hospital admittance in my 1st trimester then in second settled down after 15wks mark.
Check out NICE as these are the guidlines that they have to abide by in hospital to our care. If you want any more info please let me know. Low Carb Diets are good but you must ensure you stick to the diet recommed for Pregnancy. I craved Carbs in my pregnancy only thing is losing the weight after. Good luck let us know how you go on.


----------



## wintrloui (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Jenny,
Congratulations !!!
I am 31 and a Type 1 diabetic, i have 3 children lauren is 11 and was born before i became diabetic, amy is 3 and i developed gestational diabetes through this pregnancy and was left a type 1 diabetic, and callum is 17 months.
I was 33 wks pregnant with amy when i got diabetes so it was all very rushed i was not told alot about diabetes just piled with insulin and sent off, amy was born naturally at 38 wks weighing 8lb 9oz and although the birth was good she had low blood sugar so was rushed off to baby care unit and was in there 6 days with a tube up her nose it was awful because i had not been warned about this at all ! after 6 days she was allowed home and was perfect and is now a lively 3 year old, i got pregnant with callum being a type 1 diabetic and was taken care of from day 1, the 1st 12 weeks you just really keep an eye on your sugars they need to be below 7 two hours after eating and between 3.5 and 5 before eating, but beware of hypos ! 
With callum from 28 weeks i had scans every 2 weeks and regular Hba1c tests and was induced at 387 weeks, because of very goods control callum only weighed 6lb 6oz and was perfect from day 1 !
I am now 12 weeks pregnant again and hopfully i will do just as well this time, it is hard but worth it ! you'll be ok, any questions please ask.

louise x


----------

